# Analoges Video in den PC: mit TV Karte oder besser ATI VIVO Karte



## Masterblaster (8. Dezember 2004)

Hallo, 
ich möchte analoges Video per Video-In (FBAS) in den PC capturen, kennne mich aber nur mit DV Capturing aus. 
Was ist von der Qualität /Bedienung besser: 
Capturing mit 

1. ATI Vivo Karte (Es gibt ja auch diese Ati Mutlimedia Drivers (kamen bei CAT Installation) 

2. TV Karte Mit Phillips SA7134 Chip von 2002 (ziemlich aktuell) 

und welche Software / welches Format (MPEG2 , unkompr. AVI) ist dafür gut geeignet?


----------



## chmee (9. Dezember 2004)

Alternativ:

Nimm doch eine AD-Wandeler für DV von Canops zB ADVC100 oder ADVC55
Ist preiswert und Qualität ist mit DV-Codec gut genug.

mfg


----------



## Masterblaster (9. Dezember 2004)

> Nimm doch eine AD-Wandeler für DV von Canops zB ADVC100 oder ADVC55


Ich will aber nix neues kaufen nur für 20 min in den PC zu capturen, denn ich habe ja schon 2 Karten.

Welche soll ich nehmen?


----------



## chmee (9. Dezember 2004)

Verständlich.

Deine Entscheidung solltest Du praktisch fällen. Wenn Du beide Anschlüsse hast, dann teste
sie und beachte auch die maximalen Auflösungen / Frameraten und Codecs. Da Du scheinbar
DV hast / kennst, solltest Du aufgrund dieser Merkmale entscheiden.

1. Welches der beiden Geräte erzeugt auch echte 720(768)*576 bei 25fps.
2. Welcher Codec wird benutzt.  Beim Capturen  würde ich immer von Mpeg2 abraten, zumindest
in  dieser Preisklasse.
3. Da FBAS kein sonderlich gutes Signal ist, es zählt letztlich nur, was Du damit machen
willst. Zum Nachbearbeiten und Fernsehtauglich - Bearbeiten taugts nicht.

mfg


----------

